# VG30DET engine--CHECK IT OUT**



## N3RB (Aug 15, 2005)

can a 300zx motor(VG30DET) fit into my 280z tranny? Because my old engine died and i just fixed up my stock tranny and i dont want to get rid of it. So would this engine fit with the 300zx engine???


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't think that engine will hook up to your old L series transmission. which tranny is it? 63A?


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

the bell housing on a VG is totaly different from a L series box, I have reasently fitted a VG30E in my 810 along with gear box,
the starter is a different design and also mounts in a different location.

Not sure if you might be able to swap the bell housing though, I have a couple of VG boxes and L series boxes i can take a sanp of the bell housings if you want maybe it will help see the differences?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Most likely the tranny will not work on a VG series engine. You can try taking the bell-housing from a VG tranny and putting it on your L28 tranny. If it lines up well and does not leak, it should be possible to actually use on your engine. I find a rebuild L28E has around as much power as a stock VG30E engine, so I suggest just working on your L28 if you do not want to get rid of your transmission. You can easily port the intake and exhaust ports to provide much better airflow, and there are a lot of modifications you can do to the engine itself to make it much more potent. By the way, there is no VG30DET engine. The Z31 300ZX models ('84-'88) came with either a VG30E or VG30ET engine (3.0 litre, 18-valve SOHC, V-6 engine) and the Z32 300ZX models ('89-'96) came with either a VG30DE or VG30DETT engine (3.0 litre, 24-valve DOHC, V-6 engine).


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea there is a guy with a stroked L28 that does high 10's in his 510. Can't turn very good though.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Max for the L28 is a 3.1L. And thats trying to find a L28 diesel crank and some elbo grease. You can go to 3.0L very easily. The VG30 tranny will only fit with that bellhousing, you can change it over to the L tranny. The best trans to swap in is a Z motor tranny for a Z22 or Z24, it has beefy internals.


----------



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

i think i got a z motor and trans in my truck for sale


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have three L28s available for purchase... cylinder head, engine block, and manifolds on all three. Mind you, they all came out of junked 280s at my local salvage yard. I am in the process of rebuilding all three... one I already have sitting in a 240SX to try and get working. I am about to abandon that project... wiring is too difficult.


----------



## Rx z31 (Aug 14, 2009)

nissan300zxz31turbo: "By the way, there is no VG30DET engine. The Z31 300ZX models ('84-'88) came with either a VG30E or VG30ET engine (3.0 litre, 18-valve SOHC, V-6 engine) and the Z32 300ZX models ('89-'96) came with either a VG30DE or VG30DETT engine (3.0 litre, 24-valve DOHC, V-6 engine). "


The nissan leopard (F31), cedric (Y31), and gloria came with a VG30DET.


----------



## maxnissan4 (Jan 7, 2010)

*max.*



Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> Most likely the tranny will not work on a VG series engine. You can try taking the bell-housing from a VG tranny and putting it on your L28 tranny. If it lines up well and does not leak, it should be possible to actually use on your engine. I find a rebuild L28E has around as much power as a stock VG30E engine, so I suggest just working on your L28 if you do not want to get rid of your transmission. You can easily port the intake and exhaust ports to provide much better airflow, and there are a lot of modifications you can do to the engine itself to make it much more potent. By the way, there is no VG30DET engine. The Z31 300ZX models ('84-'88) came with either a VG30E or VG30ET engine (3.0 litre, 18-valve SOHC, V-6 engine) and the Z32 300ZX models ('89-'96) came with either a VG30DE or VG30DETT engine (3.0 litre, 24-valve DOHC, V-6 engine).


im new to this sit and i need some help geting to know this so called vg30et or v6 3000 that i have in my 1987 nissan max. and want to know what to do to put some more power under the hood. like a chip? or turbo? if you have any ideas please let me know and is this a good engine?


----------



## maxnissan4 (Jan 7, 2010)

im new to this sit and i need some help geting to know this so called vg30et or v6 3000 that i have in my 1987 nissan max. and want to know what to do to put some more power under the hood. like a chip? or turbo? if you have any ideas please let me know and is this a good engine?


----------



## maxnissan4 (Jan 7, 2010)

*nissan max*

im new to this sit and i need some help geting to know this so called vg30et or v6 3000 that i have in my 1987 nissan max. and want to know what to do to put some more power under the hood. like a chip? or turbo? if you have any ideas please let me know and is this a good engine?


----------

